# Opinions on our stud?



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you think are his best attributes and things that could be better?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Unfortunately those photos are not much use for.evaluating his conformation......he's a pretty color is about the best answer I can offer at the moment. I would go out and brush him up so you can do a proper set of confo shots and repost.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess the real question is: What makes him a better stud than gelding? What are you hoping to pass along-and please don't say "color".


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Confo isn't bad. Nice back end and front as well and his color is beautiful. I do agree with franknbeans, however. What would make him a great breeding stud? If you plan on using him for breeding, i would definitely get a start on training in some field or another because (taking it from a close, personal aquaintance's experiences) not many people are willing to pay to breed to a stallion just for color or bloodlines even.
Again, he is a beautiful horse.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Honestly my opinion is he would make a great gelding. I'll admit, in the grand scheme of things I'm pretty snobby about studs and without a lot of training and accolades I can't see one being bred even if he's conformationally and genetically awesome. He's a cute guy, no doubt, but focus on a career for him and really think about keeping him a stud or gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

He's actually my moms horse and she's had several foal crops from him, he was going to be shown but never was due to an Injury that laid him up In the barn for two years. He has a great mind though and passes it On to all his foals
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

To each their own - nothing you have posted screams "Horse that needs to breed" :shrugs


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Like I stated in other posts on breeding. With the economy as it is breeding more horses is just going to hurt the industry even more. Unless you have a Top athletic stud with great blood lines great attitude and a demand for it I would geld before I would breed. And I know there is not a huge demand for paints and QHs just so many out there. But he is pretty for winter condition with a good grooming and muscling up he would be a good looker. But not stud worthy.. JMO


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Just my oppinion, The OP asked what people thought of his confo, not if they thought he should be bred. I like his color. Nice hip on him. I would like to see better photos.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

He's not my horse, like I said he belongs to my mother, and Therefore I really have no say in what she does with her horses. I agree with the fact that there are to many horses and to many breeders, but it's not my decision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> Just my oppinion, The OP asked what people thought of his confo, not if they thought he should be bred. I like his color. Nice hip on him. I would like to see better photos.


So, in your opinion confo and breeding worthiness are not at all related? If you are worried about keeping this on topic (re conformation vs. breeding worthiness) why mention color? As far as I know color has naught to do with conformation.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> So, in your opinion confo and breeding worthiness are not at all related? If you are worried about keeping this on topic (re conformation vs. breeding worthiness) why mention color? As far as I know color has naught to do with conformation.


As far as the first sentence, what kind of a coment is that? of course they are. this is the question originally asked:



> What do you think are his best attributes and things that could be better?


I didn't see any question about his worthyness as a stud. She asked about his conformation. If it was any other gender, a conversation about the horses build, possitives and negitives, would have occured. Because he is a stud, as with the majority of other stud related posts, most coments are about how he should not be a stud. I whole heartedly agree, but seeing every stud related post get turned into "why would you keep him a stud, he would make a better gelding." and "there are too many studs out there already, what makes him worthy of being a stud?" gets frustrating. Should he be gelded? yes. but did she ask everyones opinion on that?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually- in the first post she asked for opinions on her stud. I'm a firm believer that if you don't want people to comment on the fact that he shouldn't be a stud, don't mention his uncut status. It's easy enough to get around it verbally unless it is... well... obvious.
As for this boy... well, I don't think she would have gotten any different answers. The pictures are not the type you'd get a good critique out of, and make him look badly put together / awkward (in my opinion).


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I like him. He's not in terrific shape and has a hay belly but if you can look past that he has a nice shoulder that balances well with his hip. He's got good legs and his feet look about the right size for his body. There shouldn't be any soundness issues due to conformation. He's a good size and the type of horse I like to ride. As far as a breeding horse I'd go ahead and breed him. If you get any colts you don't like put them on a truck and send them to me! He's the type of horse that really could go just about any direction. He may not shine as a halter horse but a horse built like him can be competitive in many different disciplines.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

the photo is a little dark but ok for critique. Pros: great deep hip, nice short pasterns, good bone to leg, great hock angle. Cons, not a fan of his loin connection even though I like the short compact back. shoulder is a bit straight but does match pastern angles, butt high but not bad from hocks to knees, wither set a bit forward, neck tied in a bit low and thick, coarse throatlatch. cute head. i would like to see photos of him fitted up to see how the whole picture looks when he's fit and not in pasture shape.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I always was under the impression that when asked "what do you think of my stud?" that we are also being asked our opinion on his picture conformation and what he is capable of doing..... that is breeding and passing himself along. 

I think he is very nice and agree with Kevinshorses. Fitted and groomed up he would be very striking and a completely different horse.


----------

